# Questions regarding the Critical Skills Visa



## Oli_ (Apr 5, 2018)

Dear all,

My wife and I are planning the move to Cape Town by the end of the year where she has been offered a position in her company.

My goal is to obtain a Critical Skills Visa to work there as well. I've been working as an engineer in an energy company for almost 10 years, so I guess the most suitable CSV category would be "energy engineer". My diploma are in engineering (MS).

However, I believe I would have a higher chance of finding a job as a data engineer/analyst/scientist since job opportunities in my field seem to be rather scarce. Indeed, most of my work as an engineer over the past 10 years has involved software development and data analysis and I am skilled in machine learning.

Therefore, I have the following questions for you fellow expats:

Should I try to obtain a CSV in "software development engineer" or "business analyst" from the Business Process Outsourcing category, even though it doesn't really match my diploma? Or is it safer to try to get it as an "energy engineer"?


How strict is the Department of Home Affairs regarding the relation between the job title/contract and the CSV visa category? For example, what would happen if I found a job as a "data engineer" on an "energy engineer" CSV?


Is it possible to apply to a spouse visa at the same time as a CSV? Indeed, if I cannot get a CSV on time, I would still need a spouse visa because leaving my family is not really an option...


If after 12 months on a CSV I cannot find a job, can I revert back to the spouse visa automatically?


Can I apply to Permanent Residency via the "residency on other grounds"? Is the only major obstacle to this the delay to obtain Permanent Residency or is much more selective? If anything, it looks easier to obtain than the CSV based on the requirements:



> _*RESIDENCE ON OTHER GROUNDS (SECTION 27)*_
> 
> _ The Director-General of the Department of Home Affairs may, subject to any prescribed requirements, issue a permanent residence permit to a foreigner of good and sound character who _b) taking into account any prescribed requirement, has demonstrated to the satisfaction of the Director-General that he or she possesses extraordinary skills or qualifications*, and to those members of such foreigner’s immediate family determined by the Director-General under the circumstances or as may be prescribed;*
> *
> ...


Sorry for all the questions but this is a bit confusing! Thank you!


Oli


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi 

Let me respond to points 2, 3 and 4\

2. DHA is now very strict regarding the relation between the job title/contract and the CSV visa category. They have to match exactly. Think about this, there are people on this forum who are Business Analysts but their CSVs were rejected because their employment was not in BPO companies. So my advice is that the job title on the contract must match the critical skills exactly.

3. It is not possible to apply 2 different types of temporary residence VISA concurrently.
4. Suppose you first have a spousal visa first and then change to CSV, if after 12 month you have not found a job I think you need to reapply for the spousal VISA. I stand to be corrected here but i think once you apply for a later VISA then the earlier VISA is no longer valid


----------



## mharish1219 (Nov 6, 2017)

I would also like to add something here. I had a valid business visa at the time of applying CSV, so the VFS guys told me to submit a hand written application for cancellation of my business visa and also to proceed with new CSV application.

Although I dont see a cancellation stamp on my old visa (not sure if that is the case) but I have successfully received 5 years CSV.


----------



## kevinishining (Sep 19, 2017)

On a serious note, unless its for the lifestyle or experience why do you want to move to South Africa? Many south Africans would die to move to France/EU if they get an opportunity. 

With your perfect English and French, why don't just move to Quebec.. The province really needs people like you. Even Ontario has a French Language PR pathway. Ponder yourself!


----------

